# Difference between male and female



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My male is sweet, snuggly, and lovey. He is crazy with joy when he sees me (he now has some separation issues after being stolen and separated from me for a long time, and just recently coming home) but he is very calm and mellow once we greet and play some. He could walk all day, though.

My female is a wild child. Not hyper, but just playful, pushy, a strong personality. A quiet "no" stops my male in his tracks. A much firmer stance is needed with Holiday. 

My Shepherd male is also a mellow, sweet, laid back snuggler, and so is my male Whippet.

I think girls are smarter and more stubborn, and are fun and playful.

I think boys are more cuddly and lovey and mellow.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW I think it's more bloodline than sex that determines activity.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The real difference between the two genders is affection and goofiness. Males tend to be a lot more lovey-dovey and always want to be in your lap and do everything they can to please you. Females usually tend to be a bit more independent than males and can be a bit less goofy and generally a bit calmer. I love both males and females, bit I'll admit that I'm very partial to my boys. :bowl:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> BTW I think it's more bloodline than sex that determines activity.


I agree. Hank seems to be more mellow than Maggie was at this age.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 1 male that is a couch potato, the other one loves to play and retriever whatever, they both are lovely dovey. 1 of females is HIGH energy, lives her life to the fullest... always on the go and cant sit still, my other female is the "Boss". lovey, but not like the males.


----------

